# BIG blue coming into ECBC!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

In case anyone wants to watch, Cotton Patch is coming in with a 134" X 77" Blue. Johnny and crew showing it doesn't matter how old the boat, a good crew can get it done!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Full grown!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Stud fish for sure


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

That fish is gonna push a Grand if the anal girth is decent.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> That fish is gonna push a Grand if the anal girth is decent.


She's 21" at the base of the tail and very deep throughout. I'm going to guess 940lbs minimum, but good possibility of seeing 4 digits. Johnny is no stranger to big fish and taking proper care once they are on deck, so I'm sure weight has been preserved well.


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone got an eta?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Scale opens at 4. The boat is already there I believe.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

They came past us around mid morning, said they needed more ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I think Tommy Browning, who caught the first grander in the Gulf, had to weigh his on a flatbed trailer at a scrapyard. Anyone know if that's accurate? (The story - not the scales)


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

899.6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang beautiful fishie!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

lifetime memory for sure.
thanks for the update!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe that should hold for 1st place but you never no.... Heck of a fish


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice fish..


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

The tuna category is absolutely insane over here. I think 4 fish over 150.


----------

